# Short and sweet Fanzi quan clip



## qi-tah (Jul 10, 2007)

Just checked out some of the other stuff my teacher had up on YouTube... and found this. I don't do Fanzi quan so i'm not really sure what i'm looking at by HOLY COW that's fast! :erg:


----------



## darci (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone Please Explain This Video! He Looks Like He Is Swatting Bees From Attacking.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Just checked out some of the other stuff my teacher had up on YouTube... and found this. I don't do Fanzi quan so i'm not really sure what i'm looking at by HOLY COW that's fast! :erg:


 It looked pretty sharp to me.
Sean


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 10, 2007)

darci said:


> Someone Please Explain This Video! He Looks Like He Is Swatting Bees From Attacking.


 
Yeah, i've seen Fanziquan in tournaments before, but never that quick or... fluid? All i know about the art is that it sounds like yr smacking yr arms a lot... a freind of mine dubbed it the "no flies on me" form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There is a little info on Fanzi quan here...
http://www.answers.com/topic/f-nziqu-n


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 22, 2007)

That was a great Fan Tzi Quan clip, thanks for sharing.

I could see that the Sifu has a great understanding of the Lik and Lau concepts. 

Heres some more info on Fan Tzi Quan: Source-http://www.atlantamartialarts.com/styles/fanzi.htm

Fanzi Quan is a Chinese martial art.​*Origin:*

China.​*History:*

Fanzi Quan or tumbling Chuan is also known as Bashanfan (eight-flash Chuan). It is so called because of its eight major flashing movements, which are executed as fast as lightning and thunderclaps. The movements in tumbling Chuan are varied and continuous.
The Fanzi Quan ballad says: "Wu Mu has passed down the Fanzi Quan which has mystery in its straightforward movements." Wu Mu is the other name for Yue Fei, a famous general of the Southern Song Dynasty. Some people have taken this to mean that Fanzi Quan was created by Yue Fei, but no historical record has verified this.
Earlier mentions of Fanzi Quan appeared in A New Essay on Wushu Arts written by anti-Japanese general Qi Jiguang of the Ming Dynasty. In Volume XTV of Quan Jing (Chuan Text), it says: "Throughout the history of fist fights, there have been the 32-form Chang Quan of Emperor Taizu of the Song Dynasty, Liubu Quan (six-step Chuan), Hou Quan (monkey-imitating Chuan), E'quan Chuan, etc. Though their names are different, the routines are roughly the same. As for today's 72-move Wen-family Chuan, 36-move locking fist fight, 24-move reconnoitre Chuan, eight-flash Chuan and 12-move short style Chuan, they are among the best styles."
exactly tumbling Chuan of today. Bashanfan was the old name used in the Ming Dynasty. From Qi's account, it is evident that Bashanfan was already a comparatively complete and perfect style of fist fight in the Ming Dynasty. Fanzi Quan centers on the Bashanfan (eight-flash moves) while others are merely derivatives of this.
During the Qing Dynasty, Fanzi Quan was popular in north China, especially in Raoyang, Lixian and Gao-yang areas in Hebei Province. During the reigns of Qing emperors Xianfeng and Tongzhi (1851-1874), a recluse called Zhao Canyi lived at Raoyang in Hebei. Zhao was not only proficient at Fanzi Quan but was also well known for his master/ of Chuojiao Quan (feet-poking Chuan). He taught the Chuan arts to Duan and Wang families respectively. The brothers of Duan Zhixu and Duan Zhiyong learned Chuojiao while Wang Laozi and Wang Zhan'ao studied Fanzi Quan. Later on, the two families taught each other and exchanged their knowledge. Fanzi Quan stresses the use of hands, whereas Chuojiao emphasizes the use of feet. Modern Fanzi Quan experts often practise feet-poking skills as well.
Fanzi Quan spread far and wide after it was introduced into Hebei, developing many branch styles. The eagle-claw tumbling Chuan was evolved on the basis of a combination of the eagle-claw moving Chuan, eagle-claw running Chuan and tumbling Chuan. When hitting, the hand is in the form of clenched fist. When retrieving, it is in the form of an eagle claw. Fist jabbing can be as fast as the swing of a whip and as relentless as teeming rain. Another combination is Digong Quan (ground stroke Chuan) and Fanzi Quan tumbling Chuan, called Digong Fanzi Quan (ground stroke tumbling Chuan). It absorbs both the tumbling Chuan tricks of fastness and variation and the ground stroke Chuan moves of falling, pouncing, wrestling and leg locking. Because there are some feet-poking tricks in the ground stroke tumbling Chuan, it is also called by some the feet-poking tumbling Chuan. Other combinations include Shaolin tumbling Chuan, long-style tumbling Chuan, short-style tumbling Chuan, Yanqing-style tumbling Chuan and soft palming tumbling Chuan. (see picture)
Contemporary Fanzi Quan master Yu Boqian not only inherited the tumbling techniques from his predecessors but also improved it by programming two new routines of wave-poking tumbling Chuan and back-rolling tumbling Chuan.
Fanzi Quan stresses the combination of external and internal strengths and energies. Exercises involving the circulation of air flows inside the body are carried through the water conduit, blood vessels and network of sinews which Chinese medicine believes exist in human bodies. These three networks and channels merge under the guidance of the mind. Tumbling boxers take root in their legs while emphasizing hand tricks and movements. The tumbling exercises are divided into two classes of major moves and minor moves. The major moves include jabbing, axing, elbowing, jamming, wrestling, rubbing and holding. The minor moves are rolling, lifting, turning, penetrating, slipping, hammering, provoking and flicking. In tumbling Chuan, the routine is made rhythmic by slow and fast movements, continuous and intermittent actions. Tumbling boxers prefer to fight in a straightforward way. They change freely from hardness to softness and vice versa. When the hand hits out, the foot follows with a quick step. The body clutches together while moving around fast. The fist never hits out aimlessly nor does the hand retreat without trying to attack on its way back.
The routine of tumbling Chuan is short and terse. Its movements are agile and quick and arranged in compact patterns. While practising, the footwork is steady, posture upright and square, and actions are versatile. One moment the two fists hit straight and the next they are rounded for their attacks. Various tricks and moves are like whirl-winds and the entire routine is completed as if in one breath. The fist hits of tumbling Chuan are described "as dense as rain drops and as fast as a burn-ing string of small firecrackers." The tumbling Chuan stresses crisp, fast, hard and resilient movements.​


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 23, 2007)

Changhfy said:


> That was a great Fan Tzi Quan clip, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I could see that the Sifu has a great understanding of the Lik and Lau concepts.


 
Hey, thanks for the info! That's really interesting about the links between Chuojiao and Fanzi Quan. Do you practice Fanzi Quan yrself? 

It sounds as though Xing yi and Fanzi quan may have quite a bit in common (straightforward attacks, attacking with the retreating hand, the following footwork, mix of internal and external energies etc. I'm sure there is a lot more to it than that but on first impression there seems to be a few similarities. 

Could you please elaborate a little more on the Lik and Lau concepts? I don't know anything about them. :asian:


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey qitah,

The Lik which is a concept of transmiting power. (Lik is somewhat different than the typical Fa Jing (fa gihng)) and Lau is a flow concept, of how to integrate each part of a system as one whole. 

Myself I've never had hands on training in just general Fan Tzi Quan. But I have trained in Ying Jow Pai where there footwork is derived from Fan Tzi Quan.

But Fan Tzi Quan is a unique and great system all in it self.


take care


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2007)

I liked the clip!


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is another Fan Chi clip (note variations on the spelling).


----------



## MeiHuaBR (Aug 21, 2007)

Really fast, and very accurate.

Perhaps lacks a little of strenght, but compensates in the strikes. Excelent foot work also.


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Very cool   That last one looked like there was a bit of mantis influence in it (or maybe they also use that kind of hand sometimes?  I don't know fanzi).  Thought it was interesting.  Noticed Yu Hai (praying mantis master who created the modern mantis form) is also part of that group (see videos to the side).


----------

